
Critical Oracle Java 7/8 patch for CVE-2016-0636 (remote code execution) - sajal83
https://infected.io/441/short-news-critical-oracle-java-78-patch-for-cve-2016-0636-remote-code-execution
======
jermo
From Oracle Security Alert for CVE-2016-0636

    
    
      This vulnerability applies to Java deployments, typically in clients running 
      sandboxed Java Web Start applications or sandboxed Java 
      applets, that load and run untrusted code (e.g., code that 
      comes from the internet) and rely on the Java sandbox for 
      security. 
    
      This vulnerability does not apply to Java deployments, 
      typically in servers, that load and run only trusted code 
      (e.g., code installed by an administrator).
    
    

[1] [http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/alert-
cve-...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/alert-
cve-2016-0636-2949497.html)

